# hgh and ghrp



## Ragingmenace223 (Nov 1, 2020)

i read a study saying that its beneficial to do a full dose of gh in the am and to do ghrp in the afternoon and before bed to keep your natural production working for people who want to run gh long term.
 so i was thinking about trying to do 4 ius in the am and then do ghrp 12 hrs later and then again before bed...
   i have been looking at dosing but not really getting anywhere so im thinking about doing 1200 mcgs twice a day .
   If any one is familiar with the study or has any suggestions i would appreciate the feed bak thanks


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 1, 2020)

There are many that follow a twice daily HGH pinning protocol.  I have not heard of anyone using HGH and GHRP together at different times.

Have u thought of splitting the morning HGH by half and using the other half 12 hours later?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2020)

As someone whose taken a good bit of peptides

Just run the gh.  4iu is a good dose if what your getting is decent


----------

